
2019 will see DRAM oversupply say industry sources - ry4n413
https://hexus.net/business/news/components/120545-2019-will-see-dram-oversupply-say-industry-sources/
======
jhabdas
air quotes "industry sources". where's Austin Powers when you need him?

~~~
ry4n413
fair point, should have linked to original article:
[https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180725PD213.html](https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180725PD213.html)

Taiwan's DigiTimes reports that "recent [DRAM] capacity ramps by Micron
Technology and the planned kick-off of commercial production by China-based
Fujian Jin Hua Integrated Circuit and Innotron Memory could lead to oversupply
for the memory in 2019".

